# New roth Acquisition



## Justin (Jul 28, 2010)

Did any of you get anything from the latest Orchid Inn division list last week? The rothschildianums and many others were pretty much sold out within about 24 hours, and Sam took a lot of them off the list already. 

I missed the division of 'Borneo' that was listed, but Sam had a second large division that he sold to me...I just got it yesterday. 

I am into all the new roth breeding, but I'm also a huge fan of the older roth clones. So I was very excited to add Borneo to my collection.

Justin


----------



## NYEric (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanx for the photo! oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats on your acquisition!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah, that really is a great plant, I love the picture too!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2010)

John Boy said:


> yeah, that really is a great plant, I love the picture too!



:rollhappy:
Wow! A kindred spirit. Can you do me a favor and go kick my 'ex' in the shins?! She's in Berlin! THanx!


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2010)

ha ok i'll post a plant picture later this evening


----------



## Justin (Jul 29, 2010)

here is a pic. It's a big division. Sam grows his roths better than I do.


----------



## Jorch (Jul 30, 2010)

What a beautiful roth!


----------



## cattmad (Jul 30, 2010)

looks like a nice plant


----------



## Fabrice (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought Bornéo was a more compact plant. Maybe because of the small size of the flower.

Nice division, very interesting for the History.


----------



## Justin (Jul 30, 2010)

i had heard it was a compact plant before as well...this is a very well grown plant. As for the flower size, from the last award to this clone (in 1977) the NS is 28.5 cm.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 30, 2010)

Justin said:


> here is a pic. It's a big division. Sam grows his roths better than I do.



Maybe Sam outsource his plants to be grown in Hawaii.

Paphman910


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 30, 2010)

Awesome acquisition, Justin!


----------



## John Boy (Jul 30, 2010)

One hell of a nice plant Justin!!! I hope you are prepared for monster-flowers?!


----------



## paworsport (Jul 31, 2010)

John Boy said:


> One hell of a nice plant Justin!!! I hope you are prepared for monster-flowers?!



Hi Justin, it is a nice acquisition. I received last week the div list for Europe - Sam will be in Germany in September - and I saw nice roth divisions. Did you see the pic of the cross Legend x Macrura nion ?


----------



## Justin (Jul 31, 2010)

paworsport said:


> Hi Justin, it is a nice acquisition. I received last week the div list for Europe - Sam will be in Germany in September - and I saw nice roth divisions. Did you see the pic of the cross Legend x Macrura nion ?



No i didn't see the picture, but it sounded like a nice one. Do u have a pic of it? Did you reserve any divisions? a lot of them are sold now. there are some excellent seedlings of various species on the new plant list too.


----------



## paworsport (Jul 31, 2010)

Justin said:


> No i didn't see the picture, but it sounded like a nice one. Do u have a pic of it? Did you reserve any divisions? a lot of them are sold now. there are some excellent seedlings of various species on the new plant list too.



I send you a pic of one of the plant of this cross legend x macrura nion. Sam offers nice new Japanese crosess in his new list and a sister plant of this cross as a division "Nextel" with 28,5 wide flowers and 4 flowers for a first flowering...

I love the color.


----------



## Justin (Jul 31, 2010)

that is very nice with a great dorsal...is that one a Taiwan cross?

I have several of the Japanese seedlings from Sam...they should be great when they bloom in a couple years.


----------



## paworsport (Jul 31, 2010)

Justin said:


> that is very nice with a great dorsal...is that one a Taiwan cross?
> 
> I have several of the Japanese seedlings from Sam...they should be great when they bloom in a couple years.



Justin,

it is a Japanese cross made with two roth : legend is from Val x MM and Macrura Nion is said to be wild collected. Sam offered this cross 3 or 4 years ago one time and I didn't pay attention to it. But the cross is great and the color very nice


----------



## chrismende (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow! Huge division!


----------



## tenman (Aug 1, 2010)

Justin said:


> here is a pic. It's a big division. Sam grows his roths better than I do.



Um, Sam grows EVERYTHING better than just about anyone else!

Are you optimistic about blooming it given it's famous difficulty?


----------



## Justin (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Tennis,

I think one or two Ohio winters should do the trick.


----------



## Paphman910 (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice division! Did you get the Charles E clone as well?

Paphman910


----------

